# Cake yeast question



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't seen or baked with cake yeast in years and years.  Today I received a bread recipe that calls for 1 3/4 ounces or 1/3 cup cake yeast.  I buy my active dry yeast by the pound and there's no store here that has cake yeast.  Can someone tell me what the equivalent of active dry yeast would be?  I suspect the measurement would be less than the cake yeast but I could be mistaken.  Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2007)

Um...not sure if this conversion helps or not. 


> to convert cake yeast to instant yeast, for 1 packed tablespoon cake yeast use 2 teaspoons instant yeast or 2-1/2 teaspoons active dry


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 31, 2007)

*re Cake Yeast - conversion table link*

this link will (hopefully) answer your question re converting from cake yeast to dry yeast(s)


----------



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2007)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> this link will (hopefully) answer your question re converting from cake yeast to dry yeast(s)



Thanks.  The site gave me what I needed and I was able to calculate the appropriate amount for my recipe.  One (.6 oz.) cube is equal to 1 package (2 1/4 tsp.) active dry yeast.  I needed 1.75 ounces of cube yeast.  Thus:

1.75 / .6 = 2.91666... x 2.25 teaspoons = 6.5625 or _roughly _6 1/2 teaspoons


----------



## Aria (Jan 31, 2007)

Katie E, thanks for asking the question and subfuscpersona thanks for the link.   In our area you can purchase yeast cake at local bakery.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2007)

That would be fine in most cases.  No bakery here.  Our town is very, very small.  We're just a dry spot in the road.


----------

